# Vorher-Nachher



## Thorsten (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat nicht jeder von Euch ein paar Bilder von seinen Teich, in der Anfangsphase - Zwischenstand - und Aktuell?

Wäre doch wirklich mal interessant zu sehen, wie lange ein Teich braucht um sich zu entwickeln und vor allen in welcher "Pracht"

Zeigt mal was Ihr habt... Frei dem Motto, mein Haus,mein Boot, meine Frau  :twisted:


----------



## Doris (22. Aug. 2005)

Moin Moin

Na, dann werde ich auch mal etwas einstellen. Leider ist es mal wieder mehr geworden, als ich eigentlich wollte, und die Bilder von heute sind auch nicht so schön von der Qualität, aber das Wetter.... es ist einfach zu diesig  :cry:

Ich hoffe mal, dass unser Teich im nächsten Jahr etwas "Pracht-voller" aussieht


----------



## karsten. (22. Aug. 2005)

*re*

auch wenn schon oft gezeigt ?


----------



## Thorsten (22. Aug. 2005)

Hi Karsten,

oft gezeigt aaaaaaaaber immer wieder gerne gesehn!!

Sag mal, die Brücke habe ich bisher so noch nicht gesehen, sieht ja ganz schön "Rustikal" aus, hält die auch??  8)  :twisted:


----------



## karsten. (22. Aug. 2005)

Na,Na 
das soll doch wohl keine Rufschädigung werden ?

Manchmal verdien ich mein Fischfutter mit brückenbau´n !

DIE hier hat Holme aus feuerverzinkten MSH Profilen 100*100*5
darauf 60mm dicke deutsche Eiche !
ganz bewusst 
d.h. 
ABSICHTLICH mit viel Mühe "schief" geschnitten !

(was bei mir schief aussieht , soll meist SCHIEF aussehen !)


hier ein paar Beispiele
bei denen meine Haftpflicht bisher auch noch nicht leisten musste !

  8)


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2005)

Servus Teichianer

Die Idee mal vom Bau Eurer Biotope zu berichten gefällt mir.

Nun "mein Haus, meine Badewanne, ... ".

tschüss
Helmut


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (23. Aug. 2005)

hallo alle
das finde ich toll.da sieht man das sich die ganze mühe lohnt.
ganz toll.bitte mehr bilder dann fällt meinen mann das graben leichter wenn er das sieht.
 
liebe grüße maja


----------



## Thorsten (23. Aug. 2005)

Moin Karsten!

Rufschädigung ?... niemals  8) 

Wusste garnicht das Du auch Brücken baust   

Das wird Doris sicher interessieren...Sie möchte auch eine haben


----------



## Doris (23. Aug. 2005)

Hi 

Habe mir schon mit Interesse die verschiedenen Brücken angeschaut. Hab Erwin auch sofort mit der __ Nase drauf gestossen   
NOCH ist das Thema Brücke bei uns nicht vom Tisch. Aber erst müssen wir planen.... weil: ohne Filterteich incl. Wasserlauf, der auch noch von der Terasse aus sichtbar ist  und an der gleichen Stelle in den Teich läuft wie im Moment, gibt es auch keine Brücke  :cry: 
Meine Vorschläge sind bislang alle wegen NICHTEINHALTUNG des Gefälles abgeschmettert worden  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 

Aber wir haben ja den Winter noch vor uns


----------



## Rambo (23. Aug. 2005)

also ich weis nicht, ein teich würde ich das nicht gerade nennen eher
ein oasen see. da kann ich nur sagen hut ab echt klasse! da kann ich
mit meiner pfütze nicht mit halten.

gruss rambo

Edit by Thorsten


----------



## Thorsten (23. Aug. 2005)

Grüß Dich Rambo,

ich habe das Pic mal als Attachment angehängt.
Wenn es angeklickt wird,erscheint es in der Größe 800x800!

Sonst gibts wieder beschwerden, der ISDN User   

Hast Du noch ein Pic, wie es beim Teichbau aussah?


----------



## Rambo (23. Aug. 2005)

hi thorsten,
sorry war nicht beabsichtigt mit der groesse :-(
bilder von vorher gab es einige 
wenn du magst schau mal hier
RH page

nur die neusten sind hier noch nicht drin mir fehlt einfach die zeit alle mal
zu sammeln und rein zu stellen.

fürti rambo

ps. ist aber auf keinen fall mit dem zu vergleichen was du an oase hast


----------



## Doris (23. Aug. 2005)

Hi Rambo

Hätte mir gerne die Bilder angeschaut, aber ich bekomm ab  30. September  01 immer nur Fehlermeldungen. Nicht gefunden usw 

Die bis 23. September lassen sich öffnen.
Da hast du ja viel Platz in dem Häuschen und einen tollen Ausblick


----------



## Rambo (23. Aug. 2005)

hallo doris,

ich habe es eben noch mal probiert und es gingen alle bilder.
verwende IE6 Sp2. bis her hatte ich noch keine probleme.
mein 2ter pc kann es auch.

ich sehe sie alle auf der haupseite und kann dann auch alle öffnen.
sehr seltsam :-(
tut mir leid das du sie nicht sehen kannst.
was die aussicht betrifft die ist wirklich super.
und als ich in den letzten 2 tagen morgend die rolläden auf gemacht habe
standen immer 2 rehe vorm fenster.
bei uns gibt es derzeit 2 paare mit je 2 bambinies 


fürti rambo


----------



## Thorsten (23. Aug. 2005)

Hi Rambo,

kein Problem, dafür sind wir doch da   


Hi Doris,

ich sehe auch alle Fotos  8)


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade eben eine halbe Stunde auf der Festplatte nach den alten Bildern gesucht. 
Einen Teil mußte ich aus einem anderen Forum hierher kopieren.

Zur Zeit ist die Kamera ja noch zur Reparatur, also mußte ich mich komplett im "Archiv" bedienen.
Und irgendwie hab ich es bisher nicht geschafft ein neues Übersichtsbild zu machen.

Man sieht immer noch:
zu wenig Pflanzen -> die da sind wollen großteils nicht so richtig wachsen, deshalb auch das trübe Wasser
noch unfertig


----------



## Thorsten (15. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Leuts,

hat keiner mehr ein paar schöne Pic´s ... Vorher-Nacher?

Wäre doch schade, wenn dieser Thread einschläft


----------



## sanke10 (16. Okt. 2005)

*Vorher -Nachher*

Hallo auch ein paar Bilder von mir 

Der Anfang de Neuen Teiches 1997, danach wurde mehrmals Umgebaut
Es geht noch weiter

                       Lenhart


----------



## sanke10 (16. Okt. 2005)

Hallo es geht Weiter  !  Leider sind die Bilder wieder in der falschen Reihenfolge . 

weitere bilder unter www.oxp.de/home/sanke10


----------



## Thorsten (19. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Lenhard,

auch eine sehr schöne "Reportage"   

Sonst keiner mehr ?

Los Leute lasst euch nicht so hängen...ein paar Pic´s wird doch wohl jeder haben!


----------



## Barbara (21. Okt. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass Euch die Bilder nicht langweilen, aber ich habe auch noch ein paar vom Teichbau gefunden.

So sah es vorher aus:

















Hier sind wir schon schwer zu gange:


























Hier nimmt der Teich langsam gestalt an:






Und so sieht es im Sommer aus:
















Und wenn ich den Wasserfall wieder abreiße und dort einen Schwimmteich baue, werde ich auch alles domkumentieren -  voaussichtlich im Frühjahr. Das ist aber noch in der Planungsphase.

Liebe Grüße aus Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## Thorsten (21. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Barbara,

uns Nerven bestimmt keine Bilder hier...im Gegenteil!

Bin schon auf dein neues Teichprojekt gespannt.


----------



## Doris (21. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Barbara

Da habt ihr euch ja auch ein kleines Paradies geschaffen. Sieht echt toll aus. Bin schon gespannt auf euren nächsten "Bauabschnitt" 

Da wird sich ja  im Frühjahr so einiges tun.

Thorsten und Astrid erweitern, ihr baut an, frschl ist schon angefangen, Kwoddel will auch was machen, wir wollen einen Pflanzfilter bauen, Olaf gräbt auch schon fleissig für ein neues Becken für seine Koi, Haiflyer gibt seinen Koi auch bald mehr Ausschwimmfläche und und und 
Hab ich wen vergessen?


----------



## Thorsten (21. Okt. 2005)

Hi Doris,

da melden sich bestimmt noch welche   

Das wird aber allerdings ein "Teichbaujahr" ...bin ich echt mal gespannt  8)


----------

